

Pandora's Briefcase - karzeem
http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/atlarge/2010/05/10/100510crat_atlarge_gladwell?currentPage=all

======
balding_n_tired
This sort of thing goes back at least to Themistocles before Salamis.

